# How often do amazons spourt new leaves?



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I had put some foil over my lights and poked holes in it to dim the light in the tank. Then after that I bought an amazon sword. I could tell that the amazon wasn't flourishing and I had to prune some of the leaves and take the foil off. Now the amazon has new leaves coming up. I was wondering is this because of my pruning the plant or do amazons sprout new leaves all the time? is there a way to make this one amazon into numerous amazon swords? Like can I cut some of these leaves off and they will become their own amazon sword? just wondering. They have to reproduce somehow.

also I have not bought any plant food and since it is growing new leaves I dont think I need any. Does this make sense or will I definetely down the line need some plant food?


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

Every couple of weeks, i've found that if your water is changed regularly, they tend to respond. Lots of light is a must.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have the same thing, i had to take all of my plants out of my tank except for a large amazon sword. ive had a few leaves rot and i had to take them off. i think that if you pinch the leaf off at the stem it will rot, but where the leaf and the stem meet, just leave a little amount of leaf there and it has not rotted for me yet, i am just waiting to see if the leaf will grow back. i think that you can split the plant at the bottom, but you shouldnt take my word because i have only had one of these plants and havn't done it yet


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

also i have had live plants for a while and not ever used any food for the plants and they all seem to have done fine. i think the amazon sword seems like it wouldn't need to many nutrients but i dont know.


----------

